# Lire un ibook avec un lecteur epaper



## Rincevent78 (6 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Est-il possible de lire les livres achetés sur ibook avec un lecteur de type e-paper (par exemple fnacbook, au autre) ?

J'aimerais, plus tard, acheter un e-book pour bénéficier d'un bon confort de lecture, mais ça m'embêterait de ne pas pouvoir lire ce que j'aurai déjà acheté sur l'iPad ...

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Jose Culot (7 Avril 2011)

Rincevent78 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais, plus tard, acheter un e-book




Il y a plein d'ebook gratuits sur le net et tu peux les lire avec aperçu...ça te ferais un test....pour voir.


----------



## Rincevent78 (7 Avril 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse, mais là mon problème ne concernent pas les ebooks gratuit, qui n'ont pas de DRM et peuvent être lus par différents lecteurs, mais les ebooks achetés chez Apple.

Ces ebooks doivent impérativement être lus sur du matériel Apple ?


----------



## Jose Culot (8 Avril 2011)

Rincevent78 a dit:


> Ces ebooks doivent impérativement être lus sur du matériel Apple ?




Je suppose que oui....parceque ce qui est en vente et "gratuit" ; les applis sont configurées pour iPhone ou iPad ou iTouch.
Tu demandes à iTunes de rechercher "yudu media" et voici un lien 
http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/ebook-reader/id381260755?mt=8

Pour télécharger pour "Configuration requise : Compatible avec l'iPhone, l'iPod touch et l'iPad. Nécessite le système dexploitation iOS 3.1 ou ultérieur."*
*


----------

